# Drinking tea may be linked to lower risk of death, study suggests



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2022)

It is a welcome piece of research for those who regard having a cup of tea as one of life’s everyday pleasures.

A study has suggested that having a brew could be associated with a lower risk of mortality. When compared with those who do not have tea, people who consumed two or more cups each day had between a 9% and 13% lower risk of mortality, researchers said.

The findings, published in the Annals of Internal Medicine, suggested the result was the same regardless of whether the person added milk or sugar to their tea, or what their preferred temperature was.

The results were also the same regardless of genetic variants affecting the rate at which people metabolise caffeine.









						Drinking tea may be linked to lower risk of death, study suggests
					

Data from UK Biobank suggests people who drink two or more cups of black tea a day have lower risk of mortality




					www.theguardian.com
				




Good news for me!


----------



## Docb (Aug 30, 2022)

Lower risk of mortality?  You mean that between 9% and 13% of tea drinkers are immortal?  That should be headline news.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 30, 2022)

Studies show that making friends with cockies can increase your chances of immortality by up to 50%.



Caveat: Only after you've given up trying to teach them "manners".


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2022)

Docb said:


> Lower risk of mortality?  You mean that between 9% and 13% of tea drinkers are immortal?  That should be headline news.


That's only if you drink Yorkshire Gold


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 30, 2022)

Northerner said:


> The findings, published in the Annals of Internal Medicine, suggested the result was the same regardless of whether the person added milk or sugar to their tea, or what their preferred temperature was.


They also didn't look at portion size, tea strength, or whether or not coffee was also drunk.









						Tea Consumption and All-Cause and Cause-Specific Mortality in the UK Biobank: A Prospective Cohort Study: Annals of Internal Medicine: Vol 175, No 9
					

Background: Tea is frequently consumed worldwide, but the association of tea drinking with mortality risk remains inconclusive in populations where black tea is the main type consumed. Objective: To evaluate the associations of tea consumption with all-cause and cause-specific mortality and...



					www.acpjournals.org


----------



## trophywench (Aug 30, 2022)

That's odd, I knew any number of now deceased people who only drank tea and hardly if any, coffee.  Firstly - my maternal grandma who died in the January before I was born in the April.  My paternal grandad when I was about 3, his second wife when I was 7 or 8, my own parents, my first in laws, my second MiL and both her sisters and both their husbands.  My only sister.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 30, 2022)

trophywench said:


> That's odd, I knew any number of now deceased people who only drank tea and hardly if any, coffee.


Coffee (in the UK) used to be pretty dreadful so I'm not that surprised that many people of a certain age never got in the habit of drinking it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2022)

Well drinking several cups of tea a day finished off both my parents….they were both 94 at the time…


----------



## Bloden (Aug 30, 2022)

Northerner said:


> That's only if you drink Yorkshire Gold


No, Te Cymreig!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 30, 2022)

Northerner said:


> That's only if you drink Yorkshire Gold



Second best to Ringtons my old friend.

Love tea, had mug first thing & pot in Morrisons cafe hour since, properly have 3 more before days out, tea bag in mug for no less than 5 mins.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Second best to Ringtons my old friend.


My Dad used to work for Ringtons when I was little, I still have my Ringtons badge  A bit battered, but it is about 60 years old!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 5, 2022)

I drink coffee first thing in the morning to boost my caffeine, always without milk, and tea for the rest of the day also without milk. I drink both in mugs, never cups. Milk in tea or coffee makes me feel nauseous, to be honest, though I love drinking cold milk. 

In terms of quantity, it's around two mugs of tea in the morning, and three in the afternoon. Should live forever, at that rate


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Sep 5, 2022)

There once was a vampire named Vlad,
who said, " I am terribly sad,
I've been chugging down blood
and it tasted like crud,
when it should have been tea - it's too bad."


----------



## trophywench (Sep 6, 2022)

Practically all the 'oldies' I've ever known have consistently preferred tea and drunk gallons of it over the years.  However - they've all died ........

No idea if they lasted more years than they would have done had they preferred coffee - and neither has anyone else.  Life is after all, a terminal condition!


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 7, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Practically all the 'oldies' I've ever known have consistently preferred tea and drunk gallons of it over the years.  However - they've all died ........
> 
> No idea if they lasted more years than they would have done had they preferred coffee - and neither has anyone else.  Life is after all, a terminal condition!



Good point, parents grandparents never or hardly ever drank coffee, always strong pot if tea on go in house, health benefits aside its just enjoyable drink & very refreshing, that's what mattered to them.


----------

